# 3 Word game



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

just as the title each person just posts 3 words to make up a funny random story just 3 words each its good for a laugh

i will start it off (reps please if you like thread:thumb

once upon a


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

time ten men


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

walked on the


----------



## TNX1989 (Feb 15, 2009)

side of a


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

fat fvcking cvnt


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

to get to


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

the other side


----------



## TNX1989 (Feb 15, 2009)

of the red


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

jam rag and


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

a large man


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

whilst they were


----------



## TNX1989 (Feb 15, 2009)

in the local


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

slag, started fondling


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

his right nut


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

in my eye


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

but then suddenly


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

i saw dmcc


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

and got hard!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

and started to


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

poke pro diver


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

which made him


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

giggle like a


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

big sissy jw007


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

who then said


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

im a beta!

(im in for such a rep raping tomorrow  )


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Its hulk smashin'


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

while he was


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

dressed like a


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

fairy from the


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Wizzard of Oz


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dorothy turned towards


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

the natty darkside


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

just in time


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

For East Enders


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

but yet again


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

kept thinking about


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

jelqing his penis


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

for 2 hours


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

but then it


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

grew uncontrollably until


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

it shot everywhere


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

spuff, splat, spuff


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

ouch my eye


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

japs eye indeed


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

said my friend


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

who is gay


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

but loves it


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

due to the


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

way anal feels


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

pushing on his


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

right analog stick


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

which feels like


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

a limp carrot


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

soaked in jizz


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

this game has


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

been ruined by


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My limp knob


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

dripping in my


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Own fcuking sh!t


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

should we move


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

to the AL))


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ants big hide


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Took a massive


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

sh1t that looked


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Like his face

(soz mate)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

at the best


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it was wet


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

and it tasted


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Like ianstu's sweaty


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sack of cheese


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

then one day


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

someone 9 stone


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

who was 6ft 6


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

looked like flynnie11


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

got dry bummed


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

in WRT wetdreams :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

which led to


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

him coming over


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

(Can a brother get some reps 4 starting the game lol???  )


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

his mums nickers


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

whilst thinking..."


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

of his dog


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

licking his nuts


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

HJL said:


> whilst thinking..."


i cant even play this game! THREE words lol sorry guys :cursing:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

But suddenly a


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

chemically assisted dog


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

jumped up him


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

and started to


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

beg for some


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

anal massage with


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

a reach around


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

his red lipstick


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

decca dick but


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

monstrous inflated nads


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

sniffed hairy assssss


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and licked it


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

clean and decided


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> clean and decided


to have another


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

go at it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

whilst eating donuts


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

without licking lips


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

or touching their


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hairy bits and


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

rubbing their mangina


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

REP ME NOW!!


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

no rep me


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And ramming dmcc's


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Bratwurst up his


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

starry eyed surprise...


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

dmcc asked have


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

you eaten corn


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And yelling silly


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

phrases, like "I'm


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im a bad


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

little [email protected], please


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

abuse my bat-hole


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

slow, hard and


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Like theres no


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

need to rush


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

then spin me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

round like a donught...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

thats 4 u


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dan the man said:


> thats 4 u


the padlock keys?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

stumped i am


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

best fist myself


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

pokey bum w**k


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

rim my bumhole


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bend over then


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Suck my nob


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

you Jacko lookalike


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WEAR A MASK


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

when killing small


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

dwarves with aids


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stillers said:


> when killing small


scruffy hairy badgers


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

like you're vagina


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

its hairy and


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

smells like fish


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

thats gone rotten


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

like protein farts


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

what the fcuk


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

the dogs bollocks


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

that is me


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

wot a cnut


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

suc on me


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

sexc skin ed


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

dont get randy


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

in school playgrounds


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

with my testicles


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

in my hands


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

all greased up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And hello ant


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

is it in


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

can`t feel it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

damn my 2incher


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

best grab pump


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

2inches with pump


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ere ello sailor


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

shouted a drunken


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

old fat tw*t


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

rubbing his rod


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

With a nettle


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

whilst eating donuts


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

watching hard porn


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with mr. super-ted


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

they both have


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

some lube for


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the cows bum


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ate my cum


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

shot from bum


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

to face full


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My one incher :wink:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yum yum yum


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

have some big


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ants **** grasshoppers


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and pigeons too


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 15, 2009)

they also fvck


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

milf all day


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with big nuts


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and some coke


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

up my nose


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and round my


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

big tight ar$e


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

royal king's jester


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

farted very loud


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

and **** himself


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

laughing and snorting


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

coke mixed substance


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

from her beautiful


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

bettyboo shaped breasts))


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

them suddenly she


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

opened her legs


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

smiled and said


----------



## tom_gsxr (May 17, 2009)

ich bin john


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

kuss mein schwanz


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

ive got aids


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

see a Dr


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicht sehr gut


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

aber nicht richtig


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

take some asprin


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

via your ears


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

or up your


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

mit etwas Wasser


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

oder mit schnapps


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

oder mit beer


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

and projectile vomit


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

und Leber-schaden


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

this is one


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

very fuc*ed up


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

extremely random thread


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

but its fun


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

you have a


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

very nice rack


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

and big guns


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

great fun bags


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

viele spass fur


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

auf dem zug


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and big buns


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

for hot dawgs!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

In each hole


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

playing the trumpet


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

With my farts


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

even that you


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hate the smell


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

of brussell sprouts


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

unless you keep


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

beating the meat


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

3 times a


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

night very hard


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

with a whip


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

then pop your


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

whilst wearing suspenders


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

basque and fmb's


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jizz in sock


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

inside out tshirt


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with your nips


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

squirting very wet


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

sex wee wee


----------



## dannyluke (Jul 22, 2009)

on someones face


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

... Great beauty treatment...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

if trannies do


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

it, then its


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

all over your


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

best friend's sofa


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with some extra


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

freshly unloaded dna


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

to help with


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

lubication on a


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

but wait, dear


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i have this


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

whos that coming


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

a b c


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

easy as 123


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

or simple as


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

do re mi


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

x y and


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

z. but not


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

as simple as


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

using your head


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

when faced with


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

explosive bum squirts


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

of pure diarrhoea


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

all over the


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Man in the


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

mirror oh yea


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

me next please


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

im gagging for


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

a large penis


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

in your gonga


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

get your gums


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

around my plums


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

get your lipstick


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

round my dipstick


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

kill this thread


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

like Jesus with


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

george michael's ass


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

nailed to a


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

public toilet cubicle


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

where it is


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

getting reamed out


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

by elton john


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

and king dong


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with a very


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

sore ass crack


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cause crack kills...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

when getting boned


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

and stoned and


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

tobeleroned (triangular chocolate bar thingy)


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

until his ass


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

was like a


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

seeping blood orange


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

and his finger


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

smelled of....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

anal cavity looked


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

just like me


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

had to go


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wee, wee, weeman


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

doesn't spread spam


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

he likes jam


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

give me a


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hand, rubberband man


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

across the land


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in demand


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cause, I'm de'man


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

with a plan


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

do you understand..?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yes now gimme


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

a hard fcuk


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

i will tara


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Tom


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

very much appreciated


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

gay gay gay


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

happy happy happy


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ smash smash smash


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ neg, neg, neg ...  ...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

in your bum


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

QUICK WHERES DARREN


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

when you want


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

a bum lov'en


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and finger lickin


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

brown runny sauce


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with a strong


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hint of chilli


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

mixed with vanilla


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Paganpete said:


> mixed with vanilla


ice cream and flake


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

deep in your


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

you know what


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i know nothing:thumb:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

better believe it


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

im lovin it


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc'loven loves it


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

every way possible


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

like mission impossible


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

what a fool


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

whilst reaching around


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

to grab my


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

scrote bag, but


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

missed and grabbed


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

not this again


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

yes, again it's


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

never gonna end...


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

till it ends


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

comes round, again


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

lets move on


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

across the pond...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

to a place...


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

in the woods


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

where everyone was....


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

in the buff


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

smoking some stuff....


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

was good and


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

and feeling high


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

like Luke Skywalker...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Then Chewbacca injected


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

darth vaders pis$


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

in his eye


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

It swelled up


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Like a balloon


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

And suddenly burst


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

as did his


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

left testicle,god


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

With a knife


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

cut it off


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

And then started


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

japseye, ringer and


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Left index finger


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

carressing. How the


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Ewoks watched was


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

The same way


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Princess Leia had


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Swallowed the whole


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Kilo of cocaine


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

And the methamphetamine


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

And the raw


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Pigs liver from


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Darth vader's fridge


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

back to earth


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

was where they...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

found the dead


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

guy leaning on


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the wall, when


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

suddenly there was


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

a loud thump...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

which turned out


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

to be darth's


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Secret stash of


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

penis enhancing drugs


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Which so far


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Had not worked


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

which annoyed Darth


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

cos his penis


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

looked like a


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

shriveled up vagina


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

which made him


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

a girly man


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

At least he


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

loved to eat


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

chicken pot pie


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and not sweet


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

sue's canned whole


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheesy fingers peeled..


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

washed down with


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Cold American Budweiser...  ...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

and a slice..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

of Apple pie...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

covered in a


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

generous helping of


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

tasty balut pie


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Which was a


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Speciality in the


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Empire but banned


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

In schools everywhere


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

As kids became


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dirty lil chavs


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and grew up


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

with superhuman powers


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

shagging each other


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

for the sake


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

of humanity and


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

and all the


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kids were born


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

With two heads


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

, Ginger hair and


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

a taste for


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

homecooked salami and


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

a wee bit


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

of cheese and


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

a hairy ass


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and bum fluff


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

with hanging dingleberries


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

that you tasted


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

whilst stroking a


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> With two heads


big f*#king squirrel :thumb:


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

made of transparent


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

tape and glue


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

feel like a


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

mushy, steamy, fluffy


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

long hard brown


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

on your knees


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

you're my bitch


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ok then hunny


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

now su#k it


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

you got aids


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

i think not


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'va massive cock


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

up my bum


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

i'va is cheating


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

with your brother


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

and the cat


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

bum's Phil Mitchell


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Lucky cat, I


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dog comes along


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

boxers come down


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and shoves it


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

in very deep


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

hard and firmly


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

past the point


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

of no return


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Then out of


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

the game again


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Now he must


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

tighten those sore


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

red asre cheeks


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

for when he


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

sits on the


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

fat testicles crying


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

like a little


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

school girl when


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

shes late for


----------



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

music class she


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

fingers her minge


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

as he puts


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

a dildo in


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

his nans mouth


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

while his dcik


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

gets licked by


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

a turbo charged


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

gray robot dog


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

chased the big


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

fat tw4t across


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

her big chest


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and left skid


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

marks on penis


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

boils on ballsack


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

blood round ring


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

**** raped by..........


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

uk muscle man...  ...


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> uk muscle man...  ...


 :lol: :lol: cvnt

and his yank....


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bump bump bump:thumb:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

20 minutes of m life i'll never get back but here's the story so far..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

once upon a time ten men walked on the side of a fat fvcking cvnt to get to the other side of the red jam rag and a large man. whilst they were

in the local, slag started fondling his right nut in my eye but then suddenly i saw dmcc and got hard! and started to poke pro diver which made him

giggle like a big sissy jw007 who then said im a beta! Its hulk smashin' while he was dressed like a fairy from the Wizzard of Oz. Dorothy turned

towards the natty darkside just in time For East Enders but yet again kept thinking about jelqing his penis for 2 hours but then it grew

uncontrollably until it shot everywhere spuff, splat, spuff, "ouch my eye japs eye" indeed said my friend who is gay but loves it due to the way

anal feels pushing on his right analog stick which feels like a limp carrot soaked in jizz this. game has been ruined by My limp knob dripping in my

Own fcuking sh!t should we move to the AL)). Ants big hide Took a massive sh1t that looked Like his face at the best it was wet and it tasted Like

ianstu's sweaty sack of cheese then one day someone 9 stone who was 6ft 6 looked like flynnie11 got dry bummed in WRT wetdreams which led to him

coming over his mums nickers whilst thinking..." of his dog licking his nuts But suddenly a chemically assisted dog jumped up him and started to

beg for some anal massage with a reach around his red lipstick decca dick but monstrous inflated nads sniffed hairy assssss and licked it clean and

decided to have another go at it whilst eating donuts without licking lips or touching their Hairy bits and rubbing their mangina And ramming dmcc's

Bratwurst up his starry eyed surprise... dmcc asked have you eaten corn And yelling silly phrases, like "I'm Im a bad little [email protected], please abuse my

bat-hole slow, hard and Like theres no need to rush then spin me round like a donught... thats 4 u, stumped i am best fist myself pokey bum w**k

rim my bumhole bend over then Suck my nob you Jacko lookalike when killing small dwarves with aids scruffy hairy badgers. like you're vagina its

hairy and smells like fish smells like fish thats gone rotten like protein farts what the fcuk, the dogs bollocks that is me wot a cnut suc on me

sexc skin ed dont get randy in school playgrounds with my testicles in my hands all greased up. And hello ant is it in can`t feel it. damn my

2incher, best grab pump 2inches with pump. "ere ello sailor" shouted a drunken old fat tw*t rubbing his rod With a nettle whilst eating donuts

watching hard porn with mr. super-ted. they both have some lube for the cows bum. ate my cum shot from bum to face full. My one incher yum yum yum

have some big Ants **** grasshoppers and pigeons too they also fvck milf all day with big nuts and some coke up my nose and round my big tight

ar$e. royal king's jester farted very loud and **** himself laughing and snorting coke mixed substance from her beautiful bettyboo shaped breasts)).

then suddenly she opened her legs smiled and said ich bin john kuss mein schwanz ive got aids see a Dr Nicht sehr gut aber nicht richtig take some

asprin via your ears or up your mit etwas Wasser oder mit schnapps oder mit beer and projectile vomit und Leber-schaden this is one very fuc*ed up

extremely random thread but its fun. very nice rack and big guns great fun bags viele spass fur auf dem zug and big buns for hot dawgs! In each hole

playing the trumpet With my farts even that you hate the smell of brussell sprouts unless you keep beating the meat 3 times a night very hard with

a whip then pop your whilst wearing suspenders basque and fmb's jizz in sock inside out tshirt with your nips squirting very wet sex, wee wee on

someones face ... Great beauty treatment... if trannies do it, then its all over your best friend's sofa with some extra freshly unloaded dna to

help with lubication on a but wait, dear i have this, whos that coming, a b c easy as 123 or,simple as do re mi x y and z. but not as simple as

using your head when faced with explosive bum squirts of pure diarrhoea all over the Man in the mirror oh yea. me next please im gagging for a

large penis in your gonga, get your gums around my plums get your lipstick round my dipstick kill this thread like Jesus with george michael's ass

nailed to a public toilet cubicle where it is getting reamed out by elton john and king dong and king dong sore ass crack cause crack kills seeping

blood orange ked just like me had to go wee, wee, weeman doesn't spread spam he likes jam give me a hand, rubberband man across the land I'm in

demand cause, I'm de'man with a plan do you understand..? yes now gimme a hard fcuk i will tara. Thank you Tom very much appreciated, gay gay gay

happy happy happy ^^ smash smash smash ^^^ neg, neg, neg ... ... in your bum QUICK WHERES DARREN when you want a bum lov'en and finger lickin

brown runny sauce with a strong hint of chilli mixed with vanilla ice cream and flake deep in your you know what. i know nothing Kentucky Fried

Chicken. better believe it im lovin it Mc'loven loves it every way possible like mission impossible what a fool whilst reaching around to grab my

scrote bag, but missed and grabbed, not this again, yes, again it's never gonna end... never gonna end... comes round, again lets move on across the

pond... to a place... in the woods where everyone was.... in the buff smoking some stuff.... was good and and feeling high like Luke

Skywalker... Then Chewbacca injected darth vaders pis$ in his eye It swelled up Like a balloon And suddenly burst as did his left testicle,god With

a knife cut it off And then started japseye, ringer and Left index finger carressing. How the Ewoks watched was The same way Princess Leia had

Swallowed the whole Kilo of cocaine And the methamphetamine And the raw Pigs liver from back to earth was where they found the dead guy leaning on

the wall, when suddenly there was a loud thump... which turned out to be darth's Secret stash of penis enhancing drugs Which so far Had not worked

which annoyed Darth cos his penis looked like a shriveled up vagina which made him a girly man. At least he loved to eat chicken pot pie and not

sweet sue's canned whole Cheesy fingers peeled.. washed down with Cold American Budweiser...... and a slice of Apple pie... covered in a generous

helping of tasty balut pie Which was a Speciality in the Empire but banned In schools everywhere. Dirty lil chavs and grew up with superhuman powers

shagging each other for the sake of humanity and and all the Kids were born With two heads , Ginger hair and a taste for homecooked salami and a

wee bit of cheese and a hairy ass and bum fluff with hanging dingleberries that you tasted whilst stroking a big f*#king squirrel made of transparent

tape and glue. feel like a mushy, steamy, fluffy long hard brown on your knees. you're my bitch, ok then hunny now su#k it.i think not.

I'va massive cock up my bum i'va is cheating with your brother and the cat and the cat Lucky cat. I dog comes along, boxers come down and

shoves it in very deep hard and firmly past the point of no return Then out of the game again. Now he must tighten those sore red asre cheeks for

when he sits on the fat testicles crying like a little school girl when shes late for music class she fingers her minge as he puts a dildo in his

nans mouth while his dcik gets licked by a turbo charged gray robot dog, chased the big fat tw4t across her big chest and left skid marks on penis

boils on ballsack blood round ring **** raped by.......... uk muscle man...... and his yank....


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

with inch dick


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> 20 minutes of m life i'll never get back but here's the story so far..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> once upon a time ten men walked on the side of a fat fvcking cvnt to get to the other side of the red jam rag and a large man. whilst they were
> 
> boils on ballsack blood round ring **** raped by.......... uk muscle man...... and his yank....


Dude, that rock's... :beer:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> 20 minutes of m life i'll never get back but here's the story so far..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> once upon a time ten men walked on the side of a fat fvcking cvnt to get to the other side of the red jam rag and a large man. whilst they were
> 
> ...


thats fcuking quality


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

gonna read again


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm insanely horny


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

because of all


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the breast milk


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

in my eye


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

i want too


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Suck you off


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

you dirty little


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

sexual man whore


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

who likes to


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

drink his come


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

for the saltyness


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and the sodium


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Coz he's gay


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

so they say...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

jesus isnt real


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

(if you guys think there'll be part 2, you can think again :tongue: )


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> (if you guys think there'll be part 2, you can think again :tongue: )


lmao, come on you kno you wanna :lol:

ps still cracks me up reading it, i will have a six pack soon with the amount of strain ive put on my abs from lol


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> jesus isnt real


mary was a


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

a little whore


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

who loved to


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lick my ar$e


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

and suck my


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

toe while she


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

got double penetrated


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

2 in one


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

or a bogof


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

for big dildo's


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and butt plugs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

also clit pumps


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with a spring


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shìt loaded boomstick


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

and eating knob-snot


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

that got stuck


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

up her fishy


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

glove of love


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

hot like a stove


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

(to the above poster,haha 3 word game mean anything to you buddy?)

of ice cold


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No one knew how Mr. Sticky got in the fish tank.

"He's very small," Mum said as she peered at the tiny water snail. "Just a black dot."

"He'll grow," said Abby and pulled her pyjama bottoms up again before she got into bed. They were always falling down.

In the morning Abby jumped out of bed and switched on the light in her fish tank.

Gerry, the fat orange goldfish, was dozing inside the stone archway. Jaws was already awake, swimming along the front of the tank with his white tail floating and twitching. It took Abby a while to find Mr. Sticky because he was clinging to the glass near the bottom, right next to the gravel.

At school that day she wrote about the mysterious Mr. Sticky who was so small you could mistake him for a piece of gravel. Some of the girls in her class said he seemed an ideal pet for her and kept giggling about it.

That night Abby turned on the light to find Mr. Sticky clinging to the very tiniest, waviest tip of the pond weed. It was near the water filter so he was bobbing about in the air bubbles.

"That looks fun," Abby said. She tried to imagine what it must be like to have to hang on to things all day and decided it was probably very tiring. She fed the fish then lay on her bed and watched them chase each other round and round the archway. When they stopped Gerry began nibbling at the pond weed with his big pouty lips. He sucked Mr. Sticky into his mouth then blew him back out again in a stream of water. The snail floated down to the bottom of the tank among the coloured gravel.

"I think he's grown a bit," Abby told her Mum at breakfast the next day.

"Just as well if he's going to be gobbled up like that," her Mum said, trying to put on her coat and eat toast at the same time.

"But I don't want him to get too big or he won't be cute anymore. Small things are cute aren't they?"

"Yes they are. But big things can be cute too. Now hurry up, I'm going to miss my train."

At school that day, Abby drew an elephant. She needed two pieces of expensive paper to do both ends but the teacher didn't mind because she was pleased with the drawing and wanted it on the wall. They sellotaped them together, right across the elephant's middle. In the corner of the picture, Abby wrote her full name, Abigail, and drew tiny snails for the dots on the 'i's The teacher said that was very creative.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

haha wtf...errmm nice story...i like it :confused1: almost disturbing lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

"WRT wtf is that all about? i warned you not to drink that out of date weider shake, now stick to the 3 words and don't do it again:nono:"


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

magners pear cider


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

WRT said:


> No one knew how Mr. Sticky got in the fish tank.
> 
> "He's very small," Mum said as she peered at the tiny water snail. "Just a black dot."
> 
> ...


Why are you sharing your Night time reading with us WRT:confused1:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Khaos said:


> magners pear cider


with a cherry


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

bakewell tart on


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

minge soaked with


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

a rum based


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

anal period stain


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

which couldn't be


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

removed with vanish


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

oxy action tabs


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

but with spunk


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

he turned into


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

the incredible sulk


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

but once again


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the dirty stains


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

were too small


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

so more cum


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

was applied to


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

her bermuda triangle


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

..smooth and pink


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with a long


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

deep, moist, tunnel


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

filled with jaffa


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tan, cakes, orange


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

then weeman put


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

is ginger head


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

up Winger's @rse


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and shouted "HELLO"


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

to the reply


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

helloo helloooo helloooooo


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

is anybody there


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

but nobody answered


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

so he started


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

to recruit people


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

to climb up


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the long hairy


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

the big fanny


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

that dirty piece


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> the long hairy


 echoing canal, when


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

He saw midgets


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

scramble out of


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

the darkness,swarming


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

around his gonads


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ramsay was licking


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

his mums armpit


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

it was really


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

sexual in every


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

and ramsey loved


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

anal sex creampie


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

along with danish


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Furry Poo Burgers


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

then two fatties


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

stripped naked and


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

offered dirty bum


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

which was green


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

and stank of


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

chamone mother fvckers


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

little greasy hands


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

fingered the stinking


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

rusty sheriffs badge


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with big klingons


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

stick my fingers


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

straight in my


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome mcfly butthole


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

whilst rocky balboa


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Broke a chavs


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Elizabeth Duke Necklace


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

then shat on


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

His face coz..


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

and blood three


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

dan05 said:


> His face coz..


cos he didnt


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

[email protected] over his


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

mums eye ball


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

durex ribbed are


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

best for rocky's


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

and dirty foreign


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

dont be silly


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

immigrant fcuk face


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with one eye


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

trouser snake sucker


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

boobies on toast


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

.This is failing.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

why is it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

because the flow


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

is broken from


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

each post now


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

lets start again


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I WANT BUM


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

are you gay


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

why yes sir


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

my septic stump


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

fits your ****


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

im rock hard


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

from playing with


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

quick drying cement


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

lime green sand


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

and a stick... :confused1:


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

up the ****ter


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

for stirring purposes (pun intended)


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

when suddenly from


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Angelina Jolie's bumhole


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

out jumps a


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

whole load of


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Brad Pitt's cum


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with crabs attached


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

and spicy chicken


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

for pincer movements


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

with a big


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

herd of wildebeest


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

doing gang bangs


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

for fifty pence


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

with their heads


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

on upside down


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

and up their


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

local MPs dark


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

gaping rectal passage


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

where Mickey Mouse...


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

first met his


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Auntie Maureen. She


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

was a ugly


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

like michael berryman


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

but not as


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

fcuked up as


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

numpties on Synthol


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

and other forms


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

cicus freak inducing


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bum fun fanatics


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

like micheal barrymore


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

& Simon Cowell

(Lol will this thread never die!!! pmsl)


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

yes. the end


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

was in sight


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

knock knock who's


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

made of wood


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont know


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

my c0ck is


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

a dwafs finger


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

no its not


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

its a python


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

in his dreams


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

But then he


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

awoke it had


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

all been a


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

crystal maze dream


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with bald maniacs


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

with huge bannanas:thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

and tiny apples


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

instead of limbs


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

forced right into


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

a Ford Capri


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice fat ryres


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with big furry


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Gonads with blood


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

p*ssing out onto


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

A Midget who


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

had a massive


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Index finger which


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

he used to


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Penetrate everything he


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

thought appreciated it


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

into gordon browns


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

which included little


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

finger like projections


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

for heavy duty


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

nipple twisting sessions


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Live on Oprah


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

who loved it


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

as her minge


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

tasted like sweet


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

rotten fish which


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Meant Jerry Springer


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

had been fvcking


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

her tight clit


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> her tight clit


 :confused1: LMAO


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

and dry bumming


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

his own bum


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

with his phone


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

battery shoved down


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

into the depths


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

of his guts


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

having first removed


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

ashley coles mobile


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

which was ringing


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

His Mrs latest


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

bored as f*ck


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

can not sleep


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

fancy a shag?


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

No,go to


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

your webpage ilovebumming.com


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

and login as


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

felcherman - your username!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

dont forget lube


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

becasue without it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

your ringpiece will


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

never close again


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

causing unwanted harmful


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

emissions, further risking


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

damage to nasal


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

openings and soft


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Grape like piles


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

which need to


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

treated with care


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

to avoid further


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Catastrophic embarrasing harmful


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

effects that can


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

re-open the gaping


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Cave of Uranus.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

On a lighter


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

note, where the


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

smaller hole remains


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i have placed


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

a Pot Noodle


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

with hot chillies


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

And big green


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

sized hulk dildo


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

which when angry


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Plays Britney's latest


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

single with biceps


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

glowing luminescent green


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and stretch the


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

fabric of time


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

to its width


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Which was precisely


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

55 inches round


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

fat soda hole


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

and the length


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

of my cock


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

was growing and


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

expanded so much


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

it engulfed near


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

two planets the


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

size of jupiter


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and that was


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

just for starters


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder whether


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

sir Alan will


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

felate a homeless


----------



## kk1985 (Sep 24, 2009)

dog in a


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

new television programme


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

called "Sugar Blows


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my big holes


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

as if I


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

were a homeless


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dog, woof woof


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

give a dog


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

A nick nack


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

paddy whack,my


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Ding dong".Sir


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Alan thinks it


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

funny to spank


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

apprentices then fire


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

spunk on crackers:lol:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

instead of Philadelphia


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

which only has


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

half the fat


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

meaning it tastes


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

like sh!t sandwhiches


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

which peter jones


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

like to eat


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

when hes not


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

sucking off Theo


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

or eating poop.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

straight from dragons


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

and dungeons player's


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

gimp master magic


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

paul daniels is


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

not as good


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

as Criss Angel


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

or tommy cooper


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

just like that


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

no like that


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

no just like


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

David Blaine, street


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bum-hole magic


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you hear...


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

that his speciality


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

involves peanut butter


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and jelly sandwiches


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

smeared on buttocks


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

of young virgins


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

with big boobs


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

whilst they hold


----------

